

Do Mosquitoes Prefer Certain Blood Types? - Freebytes
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2891/do-mosquitoes-prefer-certain-blood-types-plus

======
byoung2
In 2005 I got malaria while in a rainforest in Palawan, Philippines. Out of a
group of 4, I was the only one who was bitten, and I have type O blood. It's a
small sample size, but it makes sense!

